# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  RMS QUEEN MARY

## Espresso Venezia

Το Αυθεντικό !!! (Πρός αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων  :Wink: )

Το *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ* και πανέμορφο Queen Mary, πάντα βέβαια κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.

Στοιχεία για τον ..βαπόραρο, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ :
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/queen_mary_1936.htm

----------


## Asterias

*QUEEN MARY 1936*

ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑ: 81,000t

ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ: Ολικό μήκος 310,74m / Ολικό πλάτος  35.97m 

ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ: 31,6 knots

ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΜΑΤΟΣ: 28.5 knots 

ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗΣ: 27 ΜΑΪΟΥ 1936

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΣ: John Brown Clydebank

----------


## xara

Απο το http://www.esoterica.gr/
*QUEEN MARY* 

Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο εχει ενδιαφερουσα ιστορια
ναυπηγηθηκε στις 26 Σεπτεμβριου 1934 και το μεγεθος του ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο του Τιτανικου
στον Β' παγκοσμιο πολεμο βαφτηκε γκρι και μετεφερε στρατευματα
ο ιδιος ο χιτλερ ειχε επικυρηξει το πλοιο και ολα τα u boat το ονειρευοντουσαν μεσα στο στοχαστρο τους
κοντα στην Σκωτια και ενω εκτελουσε μανουβρες για να αποφυγει τυχον τορπιλισμο επεσε πανω στο 70 τοννων πολεμικο CURACOA που το συνοδευε και το διελυσε και επειδη οι διαταγες του ηταν να μην σταματησει για κανεναν λογο δεν διεσωσε κανεναν ναυαγο
πλεον εχει γινει ξενοδοχειο και τουριστικο αξιοθεατο οχι μονο για ιστορικους λογους αλλα και σαν στοιχειωμενο πλοιο
στην δεκαετια του 1930 στην πισινα της πρωτης θεσης πνιγηκε μια γυναικα και αλλη μια την δεκαετια του 1960
πολλα ατομα με ψυχικες ικανοτητες ειπαν οτι ο χωρος προκαλει ασχημα συναισθηματα και οτι εκπεμπει αρνητικη ενεργεια
επισης εχουν εμφανιστει (οπως υποστηριζουν παντα) φαντασματα 
στο σαλονι του πλοιου εμφανιζεται μια γυναικα με λευκο φορεμα
στα δωματια της πρωτης θεσης εμφανιζεται ενας αντρας ντυμενος με κουστουμι της δεκαετιας του 30
σε μια αποθηκη εμφανιζεται ενα παιδακι που παιζει
στην πισινα της τουριστικης θεσης μια πνιγμενη γυναικα
και η καμπινα Β340 εχει κλειδωθει και δεν νοικιαζεται γιατι ειναι ιδιαιτερα "θορυβωδης"
επισης ο ναυτης John Pedder ο οποιος ηταν 18 ετων σκοτωθηκε οταν τον χτυπησε η πορτα Νο 13 και καποιοι εχουν αναφερει οτι τον εχουν δει να κυκλοφορει φορωντας την μπλε στολη του
στην κουζινα καποιος μαγειρας δολοφονηθηκε απο στρατιωτες γιατι δεν τους αρεσε το φαγητο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (του εβαλαν το κεφαλι στον φουρνο και τον εκαψαν) και υποστηριζουν οτι ακουγονται οι φωνες του
επισης λεγετε οτι ακουγονται οι φωνες και χτυπηματα απο εξω που τα προκαλουν οι ατυχοι ναυτικοι του CURACOA
πανω στο Queen Mary εχουν πεθανει πανω απο 50 ανθρωποι
μερικα διακοσμητικα του Queen Mary μεταφερθηκαν στο Queen Mary 2 το οποιο ειχε γινει ειδηση, οταν σκοτωθηκαν 15 ατομα και τραυματιστηκαν πανω απο 30 μετα απο καποιο ατυχημα που συνεβει στο πλοιο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Απο το http://www.esoterica.gr/
> *QUEEN MARY* 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο εχει ενδιαφερουσα ιστορια
> ναυπηγηθηκε στις 26 Σεπτεμβριου 1934 και το μεγεθος του ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο του Τιτανικου
> στον Β' παγκοσμιο πολεμο βαφτηκε γκρι και μετεφερε στρατευματα
> ο ιδιος ο χιτλερ ειχε επικυρηξει το πλοιο και ολα τα u boat το ονειρευοντουσαν μεσα στο στοχαστρο τους
> κοντα στην Σκωτια και ενω εκτελουσε μανουβρες για να αποφυγει τυχον τορπιλισμο επεσε πανω στο 70 τοννων πολεμικο CURACOA που το συνοδευε και το διελυσε και επειδη οι διαταγες του ηταν να μην σταματησει για κανεναν λογο δεν διεσωσε κανεναν ναυαγο
> πλεον εχει γινει ξενοδοχειο και τουριστικο αξιοθεατο οχι μονο για ιστορικους λογους αλλα και σαν στοιχειωμενο πλοιο
> ...


¶μα ποιούν αυτοί οι Αμερικανοί , δεν ξέρουν τι βλέπουν !

----------


## mastrokostas

Όπως το βρίσκουμε σήμερα στο Long Beach .

----------


## Asterias

Όντος έχει πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία, που μοιάζει με παραμύθι από ιστορίες φαντασμάτων. Με πετύχατε πάνω στην ώρα που προσπαθούσα να μεταφράσω κάποια κομμάτια από ένα βιβλίο.

Σήμερα όπως φαίνεται και στη foto είναι στο Long Beach, Callifornia.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Απλά πανέμορφο*. Από μια άλλη εποχή, όταν τα πλοία ήταν διαμάντια, και όχι στρας.

QM.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> οχι μονο για ιστορικους λογους αλλα και σαν στοιχειωμενο πλοιο


Θυμαμαι οταν το επισκεφτηκα οτι μαζι με το εισητηριο (περιπου 18 $) ειχες δικαιωμα και για μια δωρεαν ξεναγηση 1 ωρας, σε μερη οπου εχουν εμφανιστει φαντασματα, την ιστορια τους κτλ. Αρκετοι Αμερικανοι κτλ αρεσκονται σε κατι τετοια και συμμετειχαν ενθουσιωδως.

Εμενα παλι με ''κερδισαν'' η απιθανη γεφυρα, τα μηχανοστασια, οι ατελειωτες κουβερτωμενες περατζαδες κτλ. Παντως ηταν ωραια και οργανωμενα ολα τα εκθεματα στο πλοιο, πχ στο μηχανοστασιο εχουν τοποθετησει σε διαφορες μεριες κρυμμενα ηχεια, τα οποια παραγουν ηχο παρομοιο με αυτο των original ατμοστροβιλων του ή πχ στο υψος της εσωτερικης ΑΡ προπελας (μοναδικης onboard) εχουν κοψει τη γαστρα του πλοιου ωστε να μπορεις να θαυμαζεις την προπελα πανω στον αξονα της και μεσα στο νερο και αλλα πολλα...Αν λοιπον μια μερα πατε L.A. μην παραλειψετε την επισκεψη στο πλοιο με τιποτα.

----------


## Apostolos

Τυχερέ!!!!!!!!! Το κάνεις επίτιδες τώρα ε?

----------


## nautikos

Τιποτα δεν κανω επιτηδες...Οριστε και μερικες φωτο που συμπληρωνουν το προηγουμενο μου post.

qm2.jpg
Πανεμορφη και ανεπαναληπτη γεφυρα.

qm3.jpg
Control room μηχανοστασιου μιας αλλης εποχης, χωρις ηλεκτρονικα βοηθηματα και aircon...

qm4.jpg
Τα κουβερτωμενα καταστρωματα σε προκαλουν να λιωσεις σολες πανω τους  :Smile: 

qm1.jpg
Η μοναδικη προπελα που βρισκεται πανω στο πλοιο, οπως φαινεται απο την ειδικα διαμορφωμενη 
τομη που εγινε στη γαστρα του πλοιου.

----------


## Asterias

Ε Καλά.. εντάξει τώρα.. είπα να βάλω κ εγώ ένα liner και μας τρέλλανες... 
Αυτή τη γέφυρα θέλω να τιμονέψω στην επόμενη ζωή..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ναυτικέ προσωπικά σε υπερευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες !!!

Τουλάχιστον τις δύο πρώτες, εννοείται πως θα τις κρατήσω ως κειμήλιο !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τιποτα δεν κανω επιτηδες...Οριστε και μερικες φωτο που συμπληρωνουν το προηγουμενο μου post.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1692
> Πανεμορφη και ανεπαναληπτη γεφυρα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1693
> Control room μηχανοστασιου μιας αλλης εποχης, χωρις ηλεκτρονικα βοηθηματα και aircon...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1694
> ...


Έχω πάθει πλάκα !!!!!!!!Και ήμουν αγκυροβόλιο το 86 long Beach,  για 45 ημέρες , και με την κολοδουλεια , δεν κατάφερα να παω ο......... Ευχαριστουμε παντως!

----------


## nautikos

Να εισαι καλα φιλε Espresso Venezia, χαιρομαι που σου αρεσουν. Παρατηρω παντως την μεγαλη αγαπη που τρεφεις για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο και σιγουρα δεν εχεις και αδικο! Asterias και ποιος καραβολατρης δεν θα ηθελε να τιμονεψει εστω και για λιγο αυτο το καραβι η τι δεν θα εδινε για ενα κροσαρισμα Ατλαντικου μαζι του...Αργει αραγε η κατασκευη μιας χρονομηχανης αναρωτιεμαι  :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

Ασε τώρα, τι να λέμε... χαζέψαμε μεσημεριάτικο!

----------


## Asterias

*www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk*

----------


## nautikos

Ενα πολυ ομορφο προφιλ ενος πολυ ομορφου πλοιου!



Για μεγαλυτερη αναλυση (3,110 &times; 1,130 pixels) εδω!

----------


## Hlias

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  Απίθανο πλοίο! Το έχουνε γυαλισμένο, περιποιημένο... πωπω... Θα πάω στην Αμερική μόνο για να το δω μου φαίνεται... :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη παιδια αυτη η φωτο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα


Qm2_qmsmall1.jpg
και οπως φανταζομουνα ενα τιτλο:*το χθες που συνανταει το σημερα!!!*


*πηγη:* 20thcenturyliners.com

----------


## Hlias

> κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη παιδια αυτη η φωτο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα
> 
> 
> Qm2_qmsmall1.jpg
> και οπως φανταζομουνα ενα τιτλο:*το χθες που συνανταει το σημερα!!!*
> 
> 
> *πηγη:* 20thcenturyliners.com


Πράγματι! Φοβερή φωτό!  :Surprised:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να γιορτάσει τα 125 χρόνια του το National Geographic ανέβασε φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του και πολλές που δεν είχαν δημοσιευτεί ξανά. Σε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε *εδώ* την παρακάτω φωτογραφία:
tumblr_n54gorZISb1s7f3fyo1_1280.jpg
Η περιγραφή "ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο με άλλα πλεούμενα περνά κάτω από γέφυρα, 1968". Προφανώς βαπόρι είναι το Queen Mary και η γέφυρα είναι η γέφυρα Verrazano στα στενά (the Narrows) στη μπούκα του λιμανιού της Νέας Υόρκης και στη φωτογραφία το βλέπουμε να φεύγει από τη Νέα Υόρκη όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη:
Narrows.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη (και υπόλοιπος)

Αλλά ούτε το 1968 πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία αφού από το Δεκέμβρη του 1967 το βαπόρι είναι στο Λονγκ Μπίτς στην Καλιφόρνια. Οπότε η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη το 1967 και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ο τελευταίος απόπλους από το λιμανι της Νέας Υόρκης. 

Και μια που είδαμε μια φωτογραφία από τα τελευταία του ταξίδια ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία από τις δοκιμές πριν παραδοθεί από το ναυπηγείο.
GueenMArySeaTrials.jpg
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από τα Τεχνικά Χρονικά του Τεχνικού επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος. Παρόλο που οι Εγγλέζοι ήταν συντηρητικοί στη σχεδίαση (πχ είχε τουρμπίνες και όχι ηλεκτρική πρόωση όπως το Normandie) η κατασκευή του κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον του τεχνικού κόσμου. Έτσι τα Τεχνικά Χρονικά αφιέρωσαν ένα άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε σε τρία συνεχόμενα τεύχη το 1936. Και τις τρεις συνέχειες μπορείτε να τις δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο pdf. Έχει πολλά στοιχεία για το βαπόρι και σπάνιο υλικό (όπως τα σχέδια του μηχανοστασίου και του λεβητοστασίου) αλλά και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες από τη ναυπήγηση και τους χώρους του πλοίου (φωτογραφίες από τις καμπίνες και τις τραπεζαρίες μέχρι τα καζάνια και τις μηχανές) και μάλιστα από χώρους που δεν μπορούμε να τους δούμε σήμερα όπως ήταν τότε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η τρίτη συνεχεία του αφιερώματος των Τεχνικών Χρονικών του 1936 στο συνημμένο αρχειο.

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα πολύ πρόσφατο βίντεο με τη λειτουργία του μηχανοστασίου και του συστήματος πρόωσης.

Πολύ εντυπωσιακό !

----------

